# Heterometrus scaber?



## 423 (Feb 19, 2005)

I bought this one as Heterometrus scaber today, but I haven't kept any Heterometrus before and can't really tell whether it's in fact H. scaber or not. If anyone can tell from the pics I would appreciate any info. 
Especially from George Carnell


----------



## G. Carnell (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi Jim
thats not H.scaber,
lots of places in Germany sell things like that at H.scaber

it looks alot more like Heterometrus laoticus, provided its from indochina


if its from India, then... the only way you will ID it is under a microscope with a professional!

i think Kaos has a similar specimen: http://www.scorpion-realm.co.uk/kaos/H_scaber.jpg

but this is just confusing! nothing like this scorpion is mentioned in Kovariks new revision of Heterometrus

so best bet it H.laoticus  (in my opinion)
very nice scorp by the way


----------



## 423 (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks George. As I said before, I don't really know anything about Heterometrus. I'll see if I can get any info about where it was collected around monday or tuesday, maybe that will shed some light on the situation...
I don't really care whether it's a scaber or a laoticus but I like to keep my scorps as exactly identified as I can


----------



## G. Carnell (Feb 19, 2005)

hi,
yea; here is hoping it is from India, it would be alot rarer 

H.laoticus would probably need more humidity than H.scaber too

is it really docile and shy?


----------



## 423 (Feb 19, 2005)

I bought it today so I don't really know whether it's docile or not but it hasn't freaked out on me yet   . I'm going to call my dealer on monday and ask him if he knows where it was caught. 
Right now it's eating a locust I bought today and seems to be happy about that.


----------



## mr crab (Feb 19, 2005)

Whatever it is thats one awsome looking scorp.


----------



## 423 (Feb 20, 2005)

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> hi,
> yea; here is hoping it is from India, it would be alot rarer
> 
> H.laoticus would probably need more humidity than H.scaber too
> ...


I got hold of my dealer this morning and he told me it's from Thailand. Which would probably make it a ......???

And no.....it's not especially docile or shy   It seems that the locust I fed it last night only managed to calm it down a few hours, now it's running around and is seemingly looking for more things to kill.  :evil: 
It think I'll feed it another locust before it comes after me


----------



## G. Carnell (Feb 20, 2005)

hehe ok ok, 
thats 100% H.laoticus then

i have H.lao from Vietnam and one specimen from Thailand too
the one from thailand has the same granulation as yours, so this thread helps me too 

my wildcaught female was very agressive too, especially when gravid
but they calm down eventually, until you can handle them very very easily

when you have enough space you should give it about 20cm substrate
they love to dig! and will probably use all 20cm of substrate


----------



## 423 (Feb 20, 2005)

Yeah I figured they were diggers so I'm going to make a false-bottom kind of thing at work tomorrow. I only got one of these so a 30x30 centimetres terrarium will probably be adequate right?

btw, I've been offered 99% possitively ID'd Heterometrus xanthopus for 35 euros each. It's really expensive but should I buy them anyway? It's not like they're very easy to get cheaper somewhere else, right?
This is the first time I've seen them offered and now I really really really want to buy them, but still, 35 euro each....!!! Yaaaaaargh  :drool:  :wall:


----------



## G. Carnell (Feb 20, 2005)

get them!
i heard from someone about them being priced at 50 euro somewhere in france, so this is a bargain!

theyre quite ditinctive, so check em with Erics pics, seeing theyre the only ones on the net

(btw, get 2  )


----------



## 423 (Feb 20, 2005)

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> get them!
> i heard from someone about them being priced at 50 euro somewhere in france, so this is a bargain!
> 
> theyre quite ditinctive, so check em with Erics pics, seeing theyre the only ones on the net
> ...


   Then it's a deal. I'll call my supplier tomorrow and check how many he's got. I'll probably get three or four now that I've made up my mind.
I was there and took a look on them yesterday and I have to say that they look like Eric's, they were labeled as Palamneus nara when he got them and they came from Pakistan. So that's why I'm 99% sure it is in fact H. xanthopus.
Too bad I won't meet my supplier for two weeks, so now I have to wait  :wall: , if I had the money yesterday I probably would have bought them.


----------

